

To IPO or not to IPO (or the IPO market is actually pretty good) - rmah
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9872677

======
rmah
I think this was one of the more interesting discussions at TC Disrupt. At the
core, what I got out of it was that the technology IPO market isn't really all
that bad. It's just that most (75%) of the companies are outside Silicon
Valley and so the SV press doesn't report on them.

